# Juvenile Starling Attacked By Crows



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, we are certainly having a very unpleasant and difficult day here. *LOOK AT YOUR OWN RISK*. This juvenile starling is scalped and sustained some serious damage from the crows that were pecking it and hoping for a meal .. I don't "blame" the crows for doing what crows do, but this is just awful:

http://www.rims.net/JuveStarling

Shades of Alice's Popeye ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! That left eye doesn't look good. Sure hope there isn't permanent damage. This time of year is a mixed blessing. It's wonderful seeing all the young birds emerging. However, the crows are out looking for high quality protein for their babies.  Mother Nature is a tough old bird! Hope this baby is able to recover from this severe injury!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nothing looks good for this little one .. we are doing the best we can .. prognosis still not good, but maybe a tiny bit better after feeding and hydration.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I suppose the juvenile is gaping for food? It just adds to the imagery of what pain the baby is in. In the third picture it almost looked as though the top beak has a break in it toward the tip, is this so?

The main part of the facilities where I work is at the top of a dead end at the base of where the Oakland hills start to climb. It's a very interesting situation as there are many different types of birds there, but the dead end street is dominated by crows. Inside the campus there are many different species who hang out and some nest there as well. But again, the street itself appears to be dominated by crows. They seem to get most of their food from scraps that the kids accross the way throw away on the street, and I've been fortunate not to see mother nature at work in terms of them going for other species' babies that nest in the area. I guess I'll have to wait and see what spring holds for this area.

I hope that you are able to nurse this juvenile back to good health, Terry.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> I suppose the juvenile is gaping for food? It just adds to the imagery of what pain the baby is in. In the third picture it almost looked as though the top beak has a break in it toward the tip, is this so?


Hi FP .. nope .. the juvenile is terrified of me .. he isn't gaping but screaming in fear .. yes, the tip of the upper beak is missing .. thank you for looking so closely .. and another 1/4 inch or so is "split" .. hard to describe but tis so. 

This is a really sad case .. doing the best I can here ..

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry Terry, I know it must be very upsetting.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Starling is eating but still terrified of me .. makes it very hard to feed . I'm going to bed now .. been a really rough day here.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As the wound is fresh, I really would detach the fascia and pull it forward and suture it down. I'd do that primarily to keep infection out of the eye. A blind bird that pecks at seed is one thing, an insect eater would be another. I just don't think of these birds having the constitution that a pigeon has for protracted healing.

Another thought is that you can use epoxy glues to temporarily repair the beak if necessary--it could keep the split from opening up. You'd probably want a fan blowing from the side of the bird while it was drying/hardening.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sad to report that the young starling died a few minutes ago.

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That's a sad ending for the little one. You did all that could be done to take care of the toddler-starling. 

Though I'm glad the starling didn't have to go through any more pain.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, Terry, how sad...I'm very sorry to hear the news.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh Terry, I am so sorry. At least he is in no pain anymore.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how sad ... i want it it looks so cute  a little peroxside and some antibyiotics and a big bandage with lots of love would do the trick i hope he comes through

im sorry after posting this i read above and im sorry it died you did the best you could


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm really sorry...the poor baby. Just looking at the pictures really got to me, so I can't even imagine how it was for you, trying to work with and help this bird personally. Boy, sometimes wish ol' Mother Nature would take a vacation....

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> I'm really sorry...the poor baby. Just looking at the pictures really got to me, so I can't even imagine how it was for you, trying to work with and help this bird personally. Boy, sometimes wish ol' Mother Nature would take a vacation....
> 
> Linda


My sentiments, exactly. Terry, spring must take a lot out of you, having so many little lives come through in such terrible condition. Especially ones like this, where your efforts to help are so frightening to them.  
Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone. I am OK on this one .. the little bird was so very badly hurt and so very terrified of me .. there was no possible good outcome on this one though I tried and did hope.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry Terry.....but at least the baby is at peace now, and you do not have to worry about this extremely difficult case anymore.


----------

